# Anyone at Hammersmith?? Part 4



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home Ladies,

  

pam xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

So far so good Sarah . Fingers-crossed we're due some good news. Enjoy the time off work. I took time off too for the last tx .
Sally I like analogy of being a man when down-regging Made me laugh
Wendy glad to hear you are calm . Stay that way as long as you can !
Nedney how are you getting on ?
Katie hope you are feeling a bit more update. It takes time unfortunately.
How is everyone else ? 
Z


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Sarah well done hun  , glad all is well and your scan was ok. I have everything crossed for you hun   Good luck on Thurs! And enjoy your time off, relax and take it easy (well as easy as you can without going potty   ) I have given up work to have our treatment and it's great, no work stress but sometimes it's really boring.  

Sally lovely to hear form you, How are you doing?

Katie how are you hun? doing ok?

nedney hope all is well hun!!

Just a quick one to say hi and hope your all well.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy Woo

p.s loving the halloween look on the site


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

These halloween colours are making my eyes go funny!!  

How is everyone today?! 

Zora, thanks for your good wishes, how are you feeling?  bit more upbeat I hope.  Any plans for what next? 

Wendy, sounds like you are coping well.  When are you due in for your scan? Interested to hear that youve given up work for treatment.  I worked fulltime for the first but found it so diffciult that I reduced to 3 days a week for the 2nd and felt much better.  Im still parttime for this attempt but unfortunately sometimes feel like Im having to fit in 4-5 days work in 3!! I was wondering about giving up all together and DH thinks we could manage financially but like you say  I was worried about getting too bored. 
Anyway, booked off for 3 weeks now - combination of sick and holiday so fingers crossed it helps! 

How is everyone else? 
Nedney, any news? 
Katie, hope you are feeling bit more positive - any decisions about next TX? 
Cheery, how about you? have you had your midwife appointment? 
lots of good wishes to everyone   
take care 
Sarah


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
sorry not been around for a few days but just been manic.  Went up to Newcastle for the weekend and it hasn't stopped since I got back...and that's without having a job!!  Glad I've not logged on with a hangover with all this colour   

Katie, glad you are starting to come through the emotional crash.  It's certainly took me much longer this time than the other two - think it was because we really thought 3rd time lucky and knew that it would be a while before the next go as I really have to start working again soon.  Still trying to be positive and am booking a GP appointment to see if they can do some of the basic immune blood tests before embarking on a costly Lister/ARGC round of tests.  We would like to stay with the Hammersmith as I really like Mr Trew but I feel like we have to do these tests just in case - if the tests are negative then we stay!!

Sarah, 18 follies sounds great - keep on downing the water - just pretend it's a very expensive vintage wine!!  
Wendy and Nedney, hope you are continuing to have fairly stress free times on the down-regging.   

I gave up work for ivf too and didn't get too bored (luckily have friends off work) - I'm sure that's why I was so relaxed during the treatments. Have to look for something a little less demanding than my last job as I'm sure 60 hour weeks won't help the next cycle.

Zora, hope you are feeling OK and a little more positive.  I found the short protocol much easier than the long (at least one weeks less injections for a start ) and my results were better under it.

Cheery, hope everything is going well and that the morning sickness has gone away - any visable bump yet?

I'm keeping myself busy and am delving into all the further tests that can be done and buying all the extra nutrients suggested (thanks Katie for the links).  Must admit the wine intake has upped significantly but don't worry - not resorting to sneaky day-time drinks yet!!  CV gone out now and have to go to see the head-hunters so the suits have come out from the back of the wardrobe - just hope I haven't put too much weight on!

Love to you all and hi to anyone I've missed.

Jayne xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Hope everyone is well? 

Katie, glad that you are ok. its inevitable to crash after what youve been through, we've all been there and know how difficult it is.  Sounds like you are coping well though and determined to carry on. You certainly have been so positive (I wish I could be more like that) and it must have helped make the cycle go so much better. I know your time will come, hang on in there  .  Certainly think going out and having fun befoe your next treatment is the best thing to do, its so easy to focus everything on tx and easy to forget the rest of our lives.  Enjoy yourself and have quality time with DH. 

Jayne, good to hear from you too and that you are keeping busy and as positive as you can be.  I know how you must have been feeling.  I can feel lots moe pressure this time for my 3rd cycle.  Hope you manage to have luck with the GP with your tests and can plan for the next tx.  Make the most of your time out too.  Indulge yourself - a few glasses of wine is certainly in order! Good luck with the job hunting   

Wendy, Nedney, hows both your down regging going? wont be long before you are ready to start the stimming soon Im sure

Well, its good news for me as I have the go ahead for EC on Monday! 
Follies developed nicely - have 7 of the right size and another 3 that are likely to have made it by Monday (i hope).  Slightly disappointed as earlier scan showed  18 and I was really pleased thinking that all my extra healthy eating and loads of water had paid off.  Anyway, have to keep thinking its quality not quantity!  Last 2 cycles I only had a few eggs but still got good embryos so hoping for the same this time.  
Docs said that they will be giving me a general anaesthectic again this time and hope that they can gain better access to my right ovary (my dodgy one!) so fingers crossed.  Will keep you posted.  Going to spend Saturday having lots of cuddles with my niece (she's 6 months) as SIL (who works for the ****) told me that holding babies can relax you and bring good vibes!  Hope she does it for me
Best wishes to everyone
take care 
sarah


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi everyone-
Sarah keep up the good work ! Quality not quantity is absolutely true. Will be sending you positive vibes on Monday . Have a relaxing weekend
Katie - glad you are feeling better. We all have to keep going and support each other. Maybe next year will be the one for us. Managed to organise film and meal for tomorrow. Also will ttc naturally as my time has come ! Small chance but who knows.
Nedney , Wendy  hope d/r is going OK . Keep us posted
Thanks Jayne for the encouraging news that the short protocol worked better for you. Something positive for me to focus on.I too am re-visiting my vitamin and food regime to see what I can do to improve the next tx.  Good luck with the job -hunting
Have decided to try again in Jan. Anyone joining me ? Sure could use the help this time
Hope all have a good weekend
Z


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

Sarah- great news hun, have a nice relaxing weekend, will be thinking of you Monday and sending you loads of positive vibes     Quality is what you need hun not quantity i had 11 eggs collected last time but only had 2 good ones fertilize but oh they were beautiful perfect ones.
So it will be ET for you on Weds? I have go EVERYTHING (and i mean everything) crossed for you hun.
Keep us posted!

Zora- Good for you hun   trying again in Jan!! I am sure that we will all be around to support you hun, I know that i definitely will.

Katie- you sound much more upbeat which is great to hear and there is nothing wrong with a bit of retail therapy, I love it 

Jayne- Good Luck with the job hunting.

Nedney- Hope that you are quiet coz everything is going well, Hope your ok hun!!

And Cheery how are you? hope everything is ok and has settled down. Thinking of you!

I am still doing ok  , I am looking forward (  well as much as you can to dildo cam haha   ) to my scan on Tuesday and hopefully starting stimming that day too. and then it flys round and before you can say impregnate     me they are back inside me and i am embarking on the longest 2 weeks of my life.

Hope you are all well.
Take care

Loadsa love and hugs to you all

Wendy Woo
XxX


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Hope you all having a nice weekend. 

Zora, pleased to hear you are trying again in january - new start for the new year -will be wishing you all the best - we will all support you here as much as we can  

Wendy, good luck for tues, hope you are all ready for stimming - you are right it will go so quickly from then on!  

Katie, glad things are gradually getting better for you - look after yourself 

Thanks for all your good wishes and advice for next week, will keep you posted 

best wishes 
take care 
sarah


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Sarah, 
hope EC goes well today - sending you lots of luck and love for a good quality batch.
   
Love
Jayne xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Good luck Sarah. Hope it's third time lucky !! Got fingers-crossed for you
Z


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Good luck today Sarah   . Thinking of you and ive got everything crossed   

Loadsa love and graet BIG hugs

Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello chickadees

Sarah... hope all went well today and your not feeling too sore, lots of water and relaxing for you over the next few days  

Katie .... always nice to read your posts, your so blinkin up todate with everyone you put me to shame, glad to hear your good days are beginning to outway your blue days... keep strong

Wendy... hope your scan goes well tomorrow, my fingers and toes are all crossed for you...

Hello everyone else, enjoy the trick or treaters...

tata
Sal
x

ohhh by the way got all my 'stuff' through the post last week, it looks as though i will be down ****** with Buserelin, never used it before always had Suprefact nasal spray, anyone used both?... anyone got views either way?... we are gonna have a good chat at our co-ordination interview  anyway but thought i would ask you guys too... cheers


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi sal, I used Buserilin injections last time. It was my 1st IVF so nothing to compare it with. Was worried about the injections at first but it  was all fine. Injecting in stomach (lots of extra flesh there). I didn't get any side effects at all . So much so that I was worried it wasn't working !! You'll be fine
Z


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Hope you are all well? 

Thanks for all your good wishes.  The EC went very well yesterday - 9 eggs collected which I am really pleased about as only 4 first time and 6 next, steadily improving!! All went smoothly, was 2nd on list so not too much time to stress out and home by 12.30. Ended up being sedated in the end rather than a general which is good although think it was extra strong sedation as felt completely zonked out yesterday and still pretty exhausted today. Will be spending today taking it easy and hopefuly getting waited on   will be making the most of it while i can  
Just hoping that embies are doing well today, am feeling really hopeful that things are going better this time and just praying we will be 3rd time lucky!  Back in at 10 tomorrow for ET and then its the dreaded 2 weeks .... .

Hope you all Ok,   Wendy with your scan, hope you are ready to go ...

thanks to you all for your support 
take care 
Sarah


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Sarah,

Well done hun! I am so pleased for you, 9 eggs is great.
Take it easy, relax and let your hubby pamper you, I will be thinking of you tommorrow for your ET which I'm sure will go well.

Hope everyone else is well and doing ok.

Had my scan this morning and i am suppressed but for some reason i can't start stimming until Thursday, they said because i was ready for egg collection early last time so to fit in to their schedule it needs to be Thursday.
I thought that was a bit odd because that means i would have been down regging for 19 days, but I'm sure they know what they are doing.
I'm a bit sad   as this means that i will have EC or ET around what would have been Hubbies sisters birthday so i won't be able to go and visit her grave and i was hoping to have got it done before that, But I'm sure that she would understand.

Anyway enough of my whinging.
Hope your all well.

Ive got everything crossed for you Sarah, let us know how you get on.   

Loadsa love and Great BIG hugs to you all  
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## nicolah (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

My name is Nicola and I have just found out I have been approved for NHS funding at the Hammersmith and should receive an appointment in the next three months.

I was just wondering what your thoughts and experiences are with the Hammersmith, and what to expect.

My history is that I have been ttc over 6 years, I am nearly 35 my DH is 40. I have endometriosis and also ITP and antiphospholipid antibodies, I have previously had 4 IUI, all -ve, and 1 ICSI at ARGC with some immune treatment (IviG) I had an initial +ve with this cycle, but sadly didn't carry on. I have 5 frosties (blasts) which I am keeping for after my NHS cycle.
I don't think I will go back to ARGC though for FET, simply because I don't want to go down the immunology route, and that's what they were pushing me to do. I will take Clexane, prednisolone etc, but don't want to take Humira or any of the other immunology drugs. I think I will see how I get on at Hammersmith, and if needed may go to the Lister for FET as I have already had a consultation there prior to finding out about my free cycle. I haven't had any treatment for almost 2 years now mostly because my endo has been quite bad and I have had various ops to try and help.

Has anyone else had an NHS cycle? I wondered what happens if you have any embies left over, do you pay to freeze them? Does the cycle cover any FET? What are your experiences at the Hammersmith?

I would be grateful for any information you ladies can give me, and hope we all get our dream come true one day.

Nicolaxx


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

Hello all
welcome nicola - fingers crossed for all your treatment!  I hope you don't mind me asking, but how come you'd prefer not to go down the Humira etc route?  good luck to you
wendy woo - i am sharing your experience because i went for a  ? supressed scan and bloods today and expected if everything was OK to start stimming on Thursday (in fact both nurse and doc said I would) - doc calls today to say everything OK but that I must start stimming next Monday!  Didn't really give me a good reason other than the very vague "we have to take alot of things into consideration" ??! whatever that means - i am going to call them tomorrow
Sarah - very best of luck to you, my fingers are crossed
and good luck everyone!
nedney x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

I was looking for a bit of advice. I have my first consultation (NHS funded) in December at Hammersmith. Can you let me in on what happens, sorry to be a bit dim but this is will be my first cycle (other than IUI). 
How long can I expect to wait for my attempt? What are the steps involved?
Any help appreciated!
Clairol.


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Nedney,

How are you? lovely to hear from you!

How strange I wonder why they have told me Thursday and you Monday? I thought you were a day ahead of me? Please would you let me know what they say when you speak to them tomorrow? as i am very interested as to what they say.
What time were you there this morning? I may have seen you, we were there at 8.

How are you otherwise? ok i hope!!

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo

P.s Welcome Clairol & Nicolah, The ladies here are all lovely and will do their best to answer your questions. I am a private patient so I'm not quite sure how the NHS appointments run SORRY. Good luck and keep in touch, it's always great to have the Hammersmith girls around when cycling as they know what your going through.


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome Wendy Woo!!!


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

First of all welcome Nicolah and Clairol . It's always nice to see new faces. I'm self-funded so can't really help you with the NHS questions. I'm sure others will. I know once the initial consultation is over we are all in the same boat. If you have any questions later I will be pleased to help.
Nedney and Wendy good luck. Looks likes it's 'action stations' soon. For us imbetweenies it's great to see  others moving forward.
Sarah good luck for the ET today.
Katie how are you doing?
Good luck to anyone else who's hanging on in there
Z


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks Zora, my first question is - how long from first consultation to starting treatment please?


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

hello all
welcome to new people!  I have found this site incredibly helpful!  
Wendy - this 'when to start stimming' is all very strange.  Spoke to the nurse yesterday and she said that reason for starting on monday was probably a logistical one, specifically the didn't want to end up doing EC on a friday /weekend - sounded reasonable at the time till i looked at my diary after and noted that wouldn't have been the case.  Very odd but i am not going to pursue it any more - maybe there is some higher plan somewhere..!!  By some quirk of really bad timing the most likely week for all the ec  / et action coincides with moving house!!  had a long talk with DH about it last night and we agreed that it's going to be OK to do it all (hope i don't end up eating my words!).  Amazingly i feel really chilled about both IVF and house moving - maybe the stress of each cancels out the other?!  BTW, Wendy, i was also at HH yesterday at 8am!  Bet our paths crossed!

Lots of love everyone xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Nedney , hope all this unfortunate timing will at least get you off  some packing and moving boxes duties !!! Don't overdo it, easier said than done I know .


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey girls

lovely warm welcome to Nicolah and Clairol, it's a smashing thread here girls lots of help no matter what stage your at at the moment. 

Nedney and Wendy.... please don't take this the wrong way but it did make me smile reading your posts, we get crazy round stimming, EC, ET don't we, I always wanted to be sitting in the office at the hospital saying, *'yes, but why' *... hope your both relaxing 

Sarah.... am thinking of you today...GOOD LUCK ICKLE EMBIES .... ahhhhhh it's soooo exciting

Lotsalove
Sal
xxxxx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Hope you all well? 

Welcome Clairol and Nichola, wishing you both all the best with treatment at Hammersmith.  Im priavte so cant answer your questions about NHS other than to say i think its the same treatment just if you pay you get to start quicker.  You will get lots of support here 

Hi Nedney, Wendy, sorry to hear you are both having to wait to stim,  unfortunately i do think  lot of it is about fitting in with their schedules rather than any medical basis which is annoying i know.  Shouldnt worry about down regging too much though they wouldnt put your health at any risk.  Good luck to you both with stimming.  Will go so quickly from now on.........!!!

Hi Zora, Katie, Sal, Jayne and anyone else ive missed - hope you all Ok and thanks for all your good wishes

Well, my ET went well today.   3 good embies and had 2 best put back.  Not worth freezing one so sadly have let the 3rd go..    Fingers crossed now that the 2 strong ones do their bit!!!.    Off to bed now for a little rest! 

Catch up soon 
Sarah


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Well done with ET Sarah. Lets hope the embies are snuggling in as we speak. Great news
Z


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Everyting crossed for you Sarah!!!!


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Katie, wow, what a lovely posting you have written to us all!  

With regard to waiting times I've waited 4 months for my first appointment at the Hammersmith on the NHS - post referral letter being accepted. Hertfordshire PHCT quotes 13 weeks to get an appointment and treated in 6 months.  I was first offered dates in March, but complained (twice) to get it brought forward to December.

As you may have noticed I do have lots of questions to ask already.  My next one is "do my drugs get paid for by the nhs?"  I noticed there has been no reply to my first question about when I can expect to get started after first consultation.  Perhaps that's too difficult to say?

What should I be asking at my first consultation?

Enough about me.

Big hugs to everyone. Baby Dust Galore, and may the bonkers woman no longer haunt you.


----------



## nicolah (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks to everyone who replied to me and gave me such a warm welcome!!

Hi to Claire - hope to see you soon!!

Katie - Thanks for the info on waiting times, it looks like it will be next summer then before I have tx if the time scales stay the same. Plenty of time to lose lots of weight then!! I am sending   vibes to you to ward off the mental case!! 

Sarah - Well done on successful ET, lets hope those little embies have superglue all over them to help them stick to their mummy. All my thoughts are with you and I hope the tww goes really quickly for you.  

Sal & Zora- Thanks for the welcome - what stages are you at in your tx?

Wendy -  Good luck on your tx, lets hope this is your time, fingers crossed xx

Nedney - In answer to your question re Humira/Remicade etc, I have read quite a lot on this treatment, and although it does work for some people, who's to say it wouldn't have worked without it? I've also had discussions with Dr Carter at NoraLLC and he and also my own cons, has advised against this treatment. It is still at trial stages and I don't really fancy being a Guinea Pig. It's also a bit of a "head-in-the-sand" thing in that I have so many factors against me getting pg and carrying to term, I really don't think I could take knowing that there was something else to add to the list, maybe I'll regret it in the future, or even change my mind, but at the moment, I don't feel it's for me. I wish you all the luck in the world for your current treatment, and let's hope it's your time to be a mum.

At the moment I am trying to concentrate on losing weight before my tx so far I have lost about 10lbs, but still a long way to go. I had my bmi done recently on a machine at the gym and it was 30.1, although when I do it on the calculator here it is quite a bit higher. But I will stick to the Gym's calculation 

Sorry if I have missed anyone, but i'm sure I will catch up in the future. 

Take care everyone
Nicolaxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya everyone,

Sarah- Well done you, 2 lovely embies back and snuggling in nice and warm, I have everything crossed for you.
Good luck on your 2ww hope it goes smoothly and you get the result of your dreams     

Nedney- How strange i bet we walked past each other at the Hospital without realising, would be really strange if we had sat next to each other, I don't blame you for not pursuing it any further and sticking with Monday.
I am thinking of you hun and sending you lot's of good vibes.

Katie- i hope your having a better day today and that silly woman at work has started pulling her weight, you are so good with your personal messages you put me to shame, I always try but always miss someone out.
Hope your ok hun!!

Well i started stimming today Yey   and am now very excited, only stimmed for 10 days last time so hopefully that means EC on the 14th. I really hope that this is our time and it it works.

All the ladies on here deserve it      

Hope your all well and doing ok.

Loadsa love hugs and luck to you all.

Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello All,

I'm very new to all this and I've just sent a new topic in called, Being sent for IVF in Hammersmith next year / Blocked Tubes caused by Adhesions.  

I've been trying for over 5 years and 3 years ago found out my tubes were blocked.  Had a op last year to help, but I still can't fall pregnant.

I'm not sure what to expect I found out a couple of months ago I meet the criteria and they are referring me to Hammersmith. 

I don't know how long I have to wait before I find out they will except me.  My Doctor told me funding will not be there for me until Jan 06. I don't know if that's because i live in Hemel Hemptead or not!!  I'm just hoping I'll hear something back around that time.

Waiting is the hardest part it's driving me crazy  
I don't know what to do if they say no to me


----------



## nicolah (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Kelly,

I have also just found out I'm being sent to Hammersmith - and also from Hemel!! Is your cons Mr Tayob?? I have been told from the PCT that it takes up to 13 weeks to get an appointment, so that should mean about January for me as well.

I have endometriosis, which is a major factor in my IF and have various ops to try and help but nothing has worked yet. Lets hope next year is the year for both of us. 

Nicolaxx


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Nicola,

Yes I'm with Mr Tayob too.  Not that I've ever seen him, I keep getting other people.  The only time I've ever seen him was when he did my Lapo last November. 

I was there last Thursday and meet a girl in the waiting room who told me about this site.  It's not you is it?

Did they tell you it would be around 13 weeks for the appointment in Hammersmith?  They only told me if I haven't heard anything in 4 months time to call Hammersmith to see what the progress is.

Kelly x


----------



## nicolah (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Kelly 

I will IM you x

Nicola


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Kelly, I'm the guility one that told you about the site, glad to hear you are on board!  There is also a Herts Girls thread that you might want to get on too.

With regards to waiting I don't want to worry you but I had no end of problems with delays because of the broken process for referral to Hammersmith - a process that no one in the NHS seems to care about.  It is not acceptable to wait 4 months to find out that your appointment/file/letter has dropped in to a black hole.  I can provide details of who to phone at PHCT & Hammersmith to find out what is going on. For example, when the Hammersmith finally get your referall letter it can take them 2 weeks to "process" it.  I rang up and manged to negate this delay.

I hope you got what you needed when you were at the clinic in St Albans.
I always have an appointment in my diary for Mr Tayob, regardlesss as to if I need it. I can always cancel it nearer the time.

Hope this helps and glad you have joined the board. I have found this site an absolute life saver.

Clairol. xxx


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello Clairol,

It's good to hear from you.  Hopefully you got a result the day I saw you even if you didn't get to see Mr Tayob.

If you have details of who to phone at PHCT & Hammersmith it would be a great help.

I've been talking to nicolah above yesterday and today and she said you guys meet up for lunch a couple of months ago.  It's such a small world.  

Thank you so much for telling me about this site.  I've only been on here for 3 days and I'm already feeling so much better about my self.

Kelly x


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello AlmaMay,

Thank you for the big welcome  

Nicola and Clair have been such a great help to me  

It's great to hear your ovulating and hopefully you never know if you keep tyring you might hit the bullseye    Easier said then done we know.

I know how you feel about getting funding and referral sorted, I've just found out funding haven't had my referral yet and I can't get hold of my con's secretary Mr Tayob to find out why it hasn't been sent.  So that's something i have to get on to on Monday because i was told weeks ago my referral was going to be sent.  I'm going to have to start kicking some butt if it's not sorted soon  

I've got to the point at work when I'm having a bad day especially with PMS i tell them not to talk to me other wise I'll just snap at them .  So I find that works well.

I have a really loud and mad women here too, that gets on my wick.  I also have a really horrible obnoxious women (my boss) who's always telling me what to do even though I've been here for 4 years and know how to do my job, but she just can't help her self, because she's got nothing better to do.  It's so hard to hold your tongue sometime especially when your having such a low day.

Hope your weekend makes your feel better, Kelly x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Welcome Kelly . Hi to everyone else
Katie are you sure you're not pregnant ? See you tomorrow. Call me 
Z


----------



## wadadlis (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi everyone, I have an appointment at Hammersmith at beginning of December.  When I had IUI at St Marys earlier this year (5 cycles, 3 of which went all the way through to basting and all of which failed) the whole clinic shut down over the christmas period for about 4 weeks so nobody got any treatment then.  (This was because the staff worked all other bank holidays during the year so got Christmas off - fair enough.)  I was wondering if any of you know if the same thing happens at Hammersmith and that therefore my tx is most likely to begin in January rather than Dec?  Any ideas?  I know it doesn't make any difference as there's nothing I can do about it but I'd just like to know anyway..!  Also, any ideas what the first appointment involves?  Will they even get anywhere near giving me any drugs or am I just at the beginning of a very slow sausage machine?  I've had all the laps and dyes and all the blood tests etc. through St Marys.  I rather assumed they would start straight away as they should know from my notes how well I respond to the IUI drugs which are pretty much the same...  But then again, I'm just guessing!  Any advice welcome!


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello Ladies
Welcome Kelly and Wadadlis.... yes Hammersmith is closed over Christmas as I was expecting my treatment to start Dec but am starting in Jan (probably the same time as you)...  
Hi Wendy.... glad everything is running smoothly and stimming is going well.... lots luck luvvey...
Sarah..... well done hon.... thinking of you all and sending lotsa luck over 'tinternet...

Hi Katie.... sorry work is a drag, think these are the times you realise how hard the last couple of months have been on you emotionally.... give her some jip girl!!!!
Hope everyone else is fine
I have my coordination appointment on the 1st December, anyone else in that day?
night, night
Sal
xxx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  
Hope you all having a nice weekend.

A big welcome to our newcomers Wadadlis and Kelly.  Cant believe Ive been off for a few days and missed everything!  Hi also to Nicola, Clairol - hope you all dont have to wait too long for your treatment to start 

Wendy, how are you getting on?  Hope the stimming ok? When's your scan and bloods? Thinking of you as wont be long now, the next week will fly by!!   

Katie, glad to hear you are feeling bit better now AF has arrived. Hope that things settle down at work for you, its easy to get wound up about these things, dont be so hard on yourself. Im impressed with the peppermint tea, i must say when im not in tx i easily lapse!

Sal, good luck for dec 1st!   You will get your lovely purple bag   with needles etc.. New year will be round before you know it..!! 

Zora, Hows things with you? 
Nedney, any news? stimming going ok? all ready for moving?!!
Jayne, hope you OK too, any news on the job hunting?
Cheery, hope you and beanie OK? any news? 

Im fine.  Day 4 of 2WW!! having been taking it nice and easy.  Havent completely followed the Zita West thing and gone for 3 days bed rest but have had alot of time sitting and lying down with just a short gentle walk each day to get me some fresh air and stop me going completely crazy  . Ive been particularly sore and bloated this time so to be honest i havent felt like doing a great deal anyway. DH has been really good with cooking, washing up, laundry and shopping which is great  He has to go into work on mOnday but hopefully will be able to have the rest of the week off so i will have company and hopefully we can have a few days out if it stops raining!!  Emotionally i have had the whole range of emotions in 4 days but its so difficult not to think about it all the time isnt it    Thanks for all you support though you have made me much more positive this time round.  Just so hoping for good news on 14th 

best wishes to everyone, really hope i havent missed anyone, hard now we are getting so many!! 
take care 
Sarah


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sarah , glad you are resting up and DH is looking after you. When you have time of for tx it is difficult not to think about anything else I know. Keep thinking positive . Sounds like you won't be on your own for too long which is great.Do you by chance have a stack of unwatched DVDs or videos ( with a bit of daytime tv thrown in of course ) When I'm stressed I've  found magazines and dvds would cheer me up and help time pass when I was on my own .  Also it was a good excuse to treat myself ! I do confess to having had a suduko addiction as well  Really hope it is third time lucky for you. 
Wadadlis welcome. I was disappointed that the hosp is closed for Xmas pushing me to Jan for tx. In retrospect it's probably a good thing as it's such an awkward time anyway  and has given me another month to 'get my act together' . 
Sal looks like we may be cycling together. Katie mentioned a meet up let me know if you can.
Katie - nice to meet up with you finally . My first FF meet . We should definitely do it again. 
Cheery and Nedney how's it going ?
Jayne - what's new ? 
Best wishes to everyone else out there
Z


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Girlie's,

Sarah- glad to hear you are taking it easy and that hubby is taking good care of you, All you need now are loadsa slushy romantic feel good film to keep you busy.
Take care hun, thinking of you and sending you loadsa love and hugs    

Katie- Glad to hear that A/F has finally decided to make her appearance, I hope that you have a better week at work this week.

Zora- how are you hun?

Cheery- Hope your doing ok and Bubs is well!!

Nedney- how are you doing cycling buddie? Are you ok? looking forward to starting stimming tomorrow?

Hope that everyone else is ok, I am struggling to keep up with all the names on here now my brain is turning to mush but i hope you are all well.

I am going for bloods tomorrow morning and depending on results they will give me a day for scan, I think it will be Friday.
Injections are all going well not to many side effects still, except for my memory going but i was the same last time too.

Any way hope everyone is ok and having a great weekend

Loadsa love and great BIG hugs to you all.
Wendy Woo


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wendy Woo can't believe I forgot you in my personals. Not on any drugs at the moment so have no excuse. V. sorry. Glad you aren't having many side effects. Bloods tomorrow wow things are progressing . HOpe all goes to plan . Keep us posted . We will all be watching and waiting with you and the others too and sendin out positive vibes.
Miserable outside spending a large amount of time  on the internet today as DH at work
Take care everyone 
Z


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello! It is a very long time since I posted on this site.  Can I join you?  I am an old hand at fertility treatment but am new to the IVF game and it is scaring me a bit, I have got a lot to find out but at the moment I am burying my head on the detail of it all!  I have mild pcos.  I have been ttc for three years and have been having treatment at Hammersmith for probably 2 years, all privately.  This consisted of 6 rounds of clomid and four IUIs.  After my second IUI I had a laperoscopy which was all fine.  On the 4th IUI I was pregnant but sadly it was ectopic and I had a further lap in July and my left tube was removed.  Since then I have been trying to get myself back on track!  I was told by Mr Magara I was entitled to one go on the NHS so I am taking that and luckily for me it came through for Feb / March.  In the meantime I have been working hard on the weight loss and healthy eating (with some lapses!).  I am also taking herbal medicine to help my cycles and pcos symptoms and taking supplements.  I am also about to embark on acupuncture.  I have been a lot more open minded since my ectopic! I am steeling myself for four months of really preparing my body for IVF but am quite daunted by it at the same time.  Hello to the other new girls on this thread!  I am feeling a whole lot better on the herbal medicine and supplements and would recommend them!  I have loads more energy now. I have my coordination appointment with the nurse on 5 Jan and am looking forward to picking up some tips from you all to help me with that.

xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Rachael it's great to have so many new members. First of all very sorry to hear about your ectopic 
I was daunted by the whole IVF thing at first but have learned a lot in a short amount of time, a lot of which was through this website .  You may already have the Zita West book - fertility and conception . If not it's a good starting point.It is a roller-coaster and I found sometimes the mental effects much harder than the physical ones. Something which to be honest I was not really prepared for. I'll be cycling in Jan and also have started acupuncture and herbs even though I don't have pcos . Don't know what's in them but I too am feeling really good at the moment. Even if it's placebo effect I don't care.Anything to help my mental state is fine by meDrinking lots of water about 2 litres a day is recommended It's easier to build it up gradually so now is a good time for you to start if you haven't already . I'm also taking supplements. After my failed tx in Sept I'm trying anything to improve my chances for my next one in Jan . Its great that you have at least one go on the NHS and a date to work towards. Its good that you have plenty of time to prepare for it . The nurse will give you some consent forms for you and your partner to fill in and sign . Also she/he will go through your protocol and show you how to inject. 
Hope you are successful. Keep us posted
Z


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

hi Ladies,  

How nice it was to see that I am still mentioned in the personals. I feel a bit odd posting here now as I don't want to upset anyone talking about my beanie    I know how hard I found it when people shared their stories with me, even though I was over the moon for them.

anyway, I'm fine, still sick as a dog and focussing on the oracle which is week 12/13 when allegedly it all calms down and you start to glow!!! Believe me, with the amount of sickness I've had, I expect to glow like the readybrek kid for the 2nd trimester  

babba is making himself known! As well as the sicky stuff, I'm very sleepy and have given up on zips on trousers!!! Have now braved it and started on the maternity wear, would you believe!!! I didn't think anything was really meant to show until around 12w.  

Met my MW for the 1st time the other day and have my 12w scan next monday. I can't believe that I will be 16wks by Christmas!!! I shall be a little pot-bellied piggy    

Anyway, that's all my news... Glad to see things are moving on for all of you. Lets hope we have a few more Hammersmith babbas before long!!     

Hugs n stuff,

Cheery


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

thanks for the encouragement Zora - I am working myself up to being positive again - am going to throw myself into the preparation and really focus on getting myself ready for my first IVF.  Cheery - I love hearing about women who got pregnant through treatment, especially if they were at Hammersmith - it gives me a lift!


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

helloooooo ladies
Just a quickie as i have to iron some stuff for work next week, but only 2 days as Mummy is coming out to visit for the week  ... wooohooo

Zora and Katie.... unfortunately only in London for the day, trying to see if we can stay a couple of days and if so would LOVE to meet up... will keep you posted, but will be in London for 2/3 weeks through my tx in Jan, so if not in Dec then deffo in Jan. 
Wendy ... good luck for tomorrow sugarplumb
Sarah... hang in there, 2WW crazy ruddy time  
Hello to Rachael, hope you get some answers and comfort from this site
Hope Nedney, Cheery (and beanie), Wadadlis, kelly, clairol and Nicolah are all well 
Night, Night sleep tight
Love
Sal
xxx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

thought i would change my picture


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

hello everyone
Hope you are all well and doing ok!  I am thinking about you all!  
I wanted to share a treatment I have been having because it is so lovely and relaxing thought that you might be interested in hearing more about - and some of you may actually have had it.
It's an ayurvedic treatment called Shirodhara (sp??) - basically involves the most blissful 1 1/2 hours ever!  I have it done in Southall; first of all it's done with 2 technicians (both lovely Indian ladies) - they start off with a fab Indian head massage with oil, then a face, ear (yes, ear!) and neck massage - then you lie on a long wooden bed and the massage you from head to foot in perfect unison (one on each side) with lovely warm oil, front and back.  then they drizzle warm oil on your forehead for about 20minutes (sounds mad but is fab and sooooo relaxing).  Afterwards one of the ladies even wrapped my (very oily) hair up in a lovely little bun!  I do recommend this heartily!  I had a consultation with an ayervedic doctor (on the premises) beforehand and told her about my treatment so they go easy on tum and back - it's lovely.  they do recommend a course (14 treatments!  but i haven't the time or money sadly!)
Happy to give more details offline 
thinking about you all - start stimming tomorrow - must have read the instruction for the GONAL -F pen about 50 times and still not entirely sure I 've got it ! (how tragic and that's after i have had it demonstrated by the nurses at HH three times?!)
lots of love
nedneyx


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I hope you all had a good and restful weekend.

I finally came on, on Saturday morning after 3 months of nothing only a very small amount, but what a relief.  I had so many emotions going though me it's unbelievable, I haven't felt this good for such a long time.  But this morning it had stopped and there's only small brown marks, so now I'm really confused to what's happening.  I've been taken oil of evening primrose capsules for the past 2 weeks and I know that's meant to help with the time of the month, but i didn't think it would do this??

Clariol & Nicola  I spoke to Louise Sheppard this morning and she said she has me on her system and a pro-forma for me to have 1 free cycle of IVF, but Hammersmith won't accept it, because St Albans haven't run the following test Hysterocopy & Hystrosalpingogram.  Do you know what these are and have you had these?  She said as a hospital St Albans don't run these test, but Hammersmith said ever where else does, so they should be doing them, before sending us over to them.  She said there trying to get this waved, but if they can't then i have to go somewhere to have these done and then there send the referral / pro forma for me over to them.

I don't know if you need to speak to her about your Case's to just in case?  Louise Sheppard 01923 217937.

Kelly xx


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't know how many of you are aware of this, but I have just found out the following information this morning from Debbie Clark at Hammersmith on 0208 383 4908.

Hammersmith are not accepting any referrals from St Albans unless they have had the following tests.

Hysteroscopy A hysteroscopy is an examination of the inside of the womb (uterus) using a telescope called a hysteroscope. This may be either a flexible instrument...

And 

The hystrosalpingogram is an x-ray procedure done to evaluate the uterus and fallopian tubes. This test helps determine normality of the uterus and patency of the fallopian ... 

St Albans do not do these tests and have been told by the funding department that they need to set these up with another hospital.  She said they are going to try and set these up with Hammersmith, but there is nothing in place for this at the moment and I have been told we need to wait while this is being set up and some one will contact us once this has been resolved.

I would suggest to all women to whom this concerns from St Albans Hospital to contact a lady called Louise Sheppard on 01923 217937.  She looks after the referrals from St Albans to Hammersmith and will let you know if your one of the people who has to have this done.

I would also suggest to everyone else who is being sent to Hammersmith from other hospitals to check with there people to make sure you do not also have this problem.  

We may not be able to do anything about this, but if we all know what's going on then I believe it helps us understand why we are waiting yet again........

Love and best wishes to you all.

Kelly xx


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

UPDATE FOR ALL.

I have just had a phone called from Louise Sheppard at WHHT NHS about this and she has confirmed everyone from St Albans will have to have these test done before Hammersmith will accept our referrals.  If you have any questions please contact her on 01923 217937 and she said she will be happy to talk to you about it.

Kind regards,

Kelly


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  
Hope you all Ok today 

Kelly, sorry to hear about all your problems around tests and referrals.  Sounds like a bit of a communication problem between St Albans and HH.  I do hope that you can get this sorted soon and dont have to wait too long. 

Nedney, good luck with stimming today - sure you will be fine with the injections.  

Sal, enjoy your mum's stay - its good to have some family support 

Wendy, hope your blood test showed you making good progress, scan on Fri?! sending you lots of good vibes for follie growth   

Cheery, so pleased to hear that you and beanie doing well (apart from the sickness of course!)   for your 12 week scan, another milestone, Im sure your pregnancy will go so quickly from now on.  I certainly welcome you posting here, you are helping me to stay positive during my 2ww!!  

 to Rachel, its good to have you join us, sorry to hear about your ectopic but wishing you lots of luck with IVF in the new year.  Staying as healthy and relaxed as possible can only help.  I agree with Zora, Zita West's book is really useful 

Zora, hope you manged to have an OK weekend, and enjoyed the internet surfing, despite the horrible weather

Katie, hope you having a better day at work this work and that your colleague isnt getting you too mad this week 

Hi to Jayne, Clairol, Nichola, (oh dear really starting to worry now in case I have missed anyone, if i have i do apologise, it certainly isnt anything personal, just put it down to 2ww madness  !! and a poor memory 

Well Im doing fine on the  .  DH has had to go into work today but managing ok without him although hoping that he will be able to have some more time off this week.  Had a nice few hours out this morning.  Went for a little walk in the sunshine and then did a bit of shopping and bought myself some Sanctuary products to pamper with! Taking it easy this afternoon and will probably watch a video or do some reading. Still feeling quite bloated and sore and definately more so than for the last 2 cycles. not sure if this is a good or bad sign  .  Suppose its probably best to try not to think about too much.  
Have booked a massage for tomorrow morning which should be nice and relaxing.  Think it will just be my head and feet as my massage therapist is 8 months pregnant!!  (Nedney your treatment sounds wonderful!) 

Oh well, will check in again soon, only 7 days to go......
take care everyone 
Sarah


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Girlie's,

Hope all is well!!

Nedney your treatment sounds like bliss, Hope that your first day of stimming has gone by without any hitches, Hope your ok hun!

Sarah- You sound like you have had a lovely day so far, try not to drive yourself mad analysing hard as i know that it is! Enjoy your massage hun. I am sending you loads of luck and positive vibes for a stress free 2ww and the result of your dreams.    

Cheery- it is so lovely to hear form you, really glad to know that you are doing well, wow i cannot believe how quick the time is going. Please keep in touch hun it is so great to hear positive stories especially from a Hammersmith lady, It give me hope.
I wish you a very healthy rest of your pregnancy.

Salp- Hope you enjoy the time with your mum, take it easy though and let her take care of you!

Katie- Hope your having a better day today and that you have a stress free week, Hope your well!

Zora- How are you doing, Hope your ok.

Kelly- I am so sorry you seem to be having such a rough time of it, they are making an already difficult situation much harder for you, I hope that you get it sorted out soon.

Hope everyone else is ok and i am sorry if i have missed anyone out    Im not really with it today.

I am well, went for bloods this morning and they have just rung to say that i am responding too well again and have been asked to go for a scan and more bloods tomorrow, oh well (i do like to get ahead of myself haha) They are going to keep an extra close eye on me this time. Drinking plenty and taking it easy but at least that explains why i have been felling a bit uncomfortable.

Hope everyone is well and had a good weekend despite the weather.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all.
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Just a quick note to Wendy to say keep drinking plenty and take it easy. Tomorrow is another day. Things can always change with the tx. It's good they are monitoring you very closely now. I'm sure you will be fine. Fingers-crossed , don't get too stressed and good luck for tomorrow's tests
Z


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Zora thank you so much, Im doing ok and am drinking so much (and going to the loo A LOT), I am not to worried as a very similar thing happened last time although not as quick, They are very good and kept a very close eye on me last time and im sure they will do the same this time.
Not so great for my hubby though, he likes to come to hospital with me and had a meeting booked for the morning at work and has been trying to rearrange it all day bless him.

Anyway i am fine am going to keep drinking and taking it easy maybe if im lucky hubby may even make dinner tonight.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy woo
xxx


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

evening everyone
Wendy, thinking about you and got my fingers crossed xx take it easy, hope you had that lovely meal tonight!
sarah - hope u had a lovely massage and are feeling chilled
Kelly - hope things get sorted - it can be so unbelievably frustrating dealing with the NHS - so bureaucratic and bloomin red tape - drives me nuts!! arrrhhggghhh!! get your frustrations out here!
Zora & Sal hope everything going OK!
Everyone else, hello too
stimming first day - injection went ok - probably helped that i was up and doing it at 6am!  
speak soon
nedney


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Just an FYI on some positive news .You may already know Fern Brittain from This Morning is on the women for women cycle trip down the Nile. The Wolfson clinic may benefit from this. Here's the link.

http://www.itv-thismorning.co.uk/NewsAndFeaturesArticle.aspx?fid=247&tid=2


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Girlie's,

How are you all today? all doing well i hope.

I am shattered today, getting up at 5 for the last 2 day's has really taken it's toll on me.
Well just heard back from hospital and i am going back on Friday for scan and bloods and i have been told i will most likely have egg collection early again this time. Im not worried but i am feeling a little uncomfortable.

Hubby didn't make me dinner last night so he can't be that worried either.

Nedney- I will look out for you on Friday (I will wear my orange bow ff badge). you are having Bloods on Friday? 

Hope everyone is well and happy today.

Take care all
Loadsa love and hugs to you all

Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

H all, Hi Wendy Woo!  been thinking about you alot today and glad to hear things are ok - i am going for bloods on friday at HH and will look out for you too!

N xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Wendy, good luck for Friday, you will be fine.  i had my EC early too (only stimmed for 9 days this time and only 7 on my first cyle) so dont worry    keep up the water.  hope you are not feelign too uncomfortable

Katie, hope you get some answers with Dr Rai, worth a try, as you say nothing to lose. Sorry work is still getting you down, as you say its still very early days after your BFN so dont be too hard on yourself.  take care 

Hi to everyone else, hope you all doing Ok 

Well its just 5 days to go til testing for me now and have to admit to going slightly unhinged yesterday . think i have been having too much time resting and therefore thinking time. DH had to go into work mon and tues and think thats when things got to me and i started to feel very anxious about whether things were working and quite emotional.  Started to get AF type pains yesterday so worried although DH says could be due to implantation - i know you can always interpet things in different ways but i am a bit anxious.
Did go for a nice massage yesterday which helped and DH and I are going to go for a drive into the country today and have some lunch and a walk.  
Hopefully this will help sort my head out! hopefully this is just a temporary but inevitable bit of 2ww hysteria! 

best wishes to you all 
Sarah


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello all, gosh this is busy thread, which is lovely.

Katie, you prompted me to go dig about wait times at Hammersmith.  It is going to be another 4-6 months after first consultation (Dec 14) before I can start.  As the goal posts have moved yet again (they originally told be I could start straight away) I have decided to have a go privately.  So the search is on for a clinic.  Any thoughts would be gratefully received? I live in Hertfordshire.

I feel liberated at not having to wait so long so this must be the right decision.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wendy - how are you getting on ? We are all rooting for you  

Nedney  -hope the stimms aren't sending you mad

Sarah  - hope you had a lovely day out yesterday. I know what you mean about going stir crazy at home on your home. I was the same when home alone  during tx .It's natural to go over it over and over again in your head what more important is there to think about ? Hope now you're de-stresses , very thoughtful of DH to take time out to be with you.  

Cheery great to hear form you please keep in touch  We are all  hopeful and it helps to be in touch with a success story especially at our own clinic 

Rachael j -  I have been  going to the gym before and after the last IVF. I only realised this year that it really helps me with de-stressing . It's the only way I can ever lose weight even with a healthy diet. I'm just at the mo trying to lose a few pounds with difficulty but I feel better in myself anyway. 

Kelly and Sal how are getting on ?

Clairol sorry I can't help you with your question yet again. I'm private at Hammersmith  as unfortunately I don't qualify for any NHS funding of any sort . I  have no experience of any other hospitals. I will be going for my second private IVF at Hammersmith in Jan . In other words I have chosen Hammersmith twice .

Katie hang on in there. Hope you are beginning to feel better. Unfortunately it takes a lot of time to get over what you've been through. Lets hope 2006 is the year for us. Think  positive


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Anyone check out the this morning link-re women for women bike ride ?


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello Zora,

Things are going very slowly    

I have been trying to get someone from St Albans to sign me off to have the HSG done in Hemel, but there not very helpful about it.  I have been told by them they won't do it until they have resolved there problem of who is going to do these test for all there patience's from now on.  Once they have put a contract in place with another hospital to carry these out we will all have to wait for appointments to have it done.

I was thinking of trying to pay to have this test done to get it done sooner and get my referral passed over quicker, but I don't know if any in St A or Hemel will do it privately?


----------



## wadadlis (Dec 10, 2004)

Dear everyone
Thanks for all your messages, I really appreciate your hints.
I was gutted when I heard that it's a 6 month wait after your first consultation.  This seems so unfair as it's 3 YEARS since we started trying, 6 months feels like yet another life time.  I have my fingers crossed that it may be less than 6 months as I have had all the HSGs etc that some of you are writing about....  Does anybody know if this is the case?
Clairol- I think that if we are told 6 months that we will probably go private aswell (though I have to confess I have not discussed this with DH yet - I will tonight!).  Will check that this does not exclude us from free NHS tx too, as advised by others on this thread.  Would welcome any additional advice on choosing clinics, over and above what's on this thread already.  We have been saving for 3 years for tx - either that or a nice holiday...!
This is all so frustrating!
Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Girlie's,

How are you all doing today?

Katie- Hows your week been? better i hope! Are you ok?

Sarah- how are you getting on hun? Hope you had a lovely day with your hubby and that it took your mind of the madness of the 2ww.

Wadadis & KellyWhitt- Im sorry that you are both caught up in red tape, It can be a nightmare to get through but it will fly by I'm sure.
We were originally referred to the wrong hospital (when we were hoping to be NHS funded) waited 6 months for an appointment only then to be told that we were in the wrong place and should be under different clinic for my PCT.

Zora- How are you hun? I have checked out that site and found it very interesting, have sponsored money too.

Nedney- how are you doing hun? How are you feeling? Stimming going well? not to many symptoms i hope.

I am feeling very well and things seem to be going well so far so fingers crossed, I am not so uncomfortable this time round so im hoping that i am coping better 2nd time round.
Not looking forward to getting up at 5am for the hospital tomorrow but i am looking forward to finding out how many follicles i have grown.

Sorry if i have missed anyone out, Hope that your all well.

Loadsa love and great BIG hugs
Wendy woo
XxX


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wendy good luck for tomorrow. It seem sto have come around so quick !  
Missed Fern this moning on tv but I think they are well on their way now.

Katie - are you OK ? 

Sarah how's it going today ? Sending you some positive vibes   

Nedney what's new ? 

Wadadlis and Kelly sorry about your delays hope it works itself out.


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello Katie,

Thanks for all the info it's a great help.

I've just found out from Mr Tayob's Secretary, because I've been discharged from Mr T clinic I can't go back there to see him, and I'm stuck in limbo because HH won't help until St A sorts out there problem which is going to be a while.

So I now have to go to my doctors and ask them to refer me to Hemel to have it done.  If i don't get any luck with that then I'll ask my doctor to refer me privately to Hemel or even HH. 

I don't know how they can tell us to not get stressed and we need to relax as much as possible when you have to go though all of this.  It's enough to make you go crazy


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Katie,

Glad to here you going to have a really nice weekend next week.  Barcelona very jealous.

A very good friend of mine boyfriend is a DJ.  He plays in a club in Wansworth he's called Doug scribens, don't know him do you?

I can't get an appointment at my doctors until Thursday next week, so I let you know if it works. 

Have a good evening tonight,

Kelly


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

A little more news from me but first I must say a really big thank you to Katie who provided me with a really useful posting.  I think going to Hammersmith for first consultation on NHS and than swapping to private for first round is a great idea and I'm giving it a lot of thought.

I rand Carolyn at the Herts PHCT and had it confirmed that I will not lose my funding if I have a private cycle, but I will loose my place in the NHS queue.  However I apparently need to have 3 months between cycles anyway (is that another NHS time delay tactic I wonder?)

Ref HSG- i asked my GP if I could be referred for one and they said that only my consultant could do it. I rang Mr T and he wrote the form out for me there an then.  They do HSG's privately at Bupa Harpenden for about £500.  But again you need a referral letter.  Mr T might do a private referral letter for you.

I can't get my head round quite how obstructive the NHS are being.  Perhaps we should stage a protest somewhere.


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Hope your all well.

Clairol- That sounds like a lot of money to have your hsg privately, I had mine privately at the Hammersmith and it cost about £250-280. Have you rung and asked if you can get it privately at the Hammersmith? also you will have to have a 3 month break between cycles  even if you are private so that definitely isn't a delay tactic (its so your ovaries have time to heal properly). I really hope you are ok and can get it all sorted nice an quick.

Katie- How are you today hun? It's the weekend yey. Wow you lucky thing a lovely weekend away with your Hubby paid for by someone else, and what a wonderful place to go.

Nedney- How are you? How did you get on today? It seemed to be very quiet there today, I looked out for you But seeing as i had no idea who i was looking for it was quite hard hahahah i didn't see you. 

Sarah hun how are you? I really hope that you are ok and taking it easy, Hope hubby is looking after you! Thinking of you  

I went for scan and bloods today and it went really well the lady that scanned me was so lovely, She is very pleased with me I have lots of lovely follicles but not so many that they are worried about me.
Waiting for blood results but i was told to collect my late night injection, Egg collection will be Monday or maybe Tuesday.
Yey   I am so pleased, I am feeling very comfortable not to bloated and really well, Last time i was huge and very uncomfortable so egg collection was quite uncomfortable and i was very sore for days after, so fingers crossed this time will be very different and a better result.

Anyway enough of me ranting on about ME sorry!!!!!
Will update you later when they ring.

Hope everyone is well.

Loadsa love and hugs 
Wendy Woo

P.s Thank you all for being brilliant to me you are all so supportive, I don't know what i would do without you all it really means a lot to me.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Wendy, thats great news!  Wishing you all the very best for EC next week, glad you are not feeling so sore or bloated this time round.  Good luck for a last bit of growth this weekend!!    

Katie, hope you have a great weekend away in barcelona - is it this weekend or next? sounds  just what you need and all expenses paid sounds great! 

Clairol, Im on my 3rd private cycle at hammersmith and certainly have been happy here although think its a very individual thing so you need to look at what's best for you.Worth getting all the brochures and going to visit clinics. For me it was more important to go to somewhere that's easy to get to and that I feel comfortable with than the clinic with the highest success rates (although HH does have a good record).  Good luck whatever you decide

Zora, thanks for your kind thoughts, hope you doing Ok 

Hi to everyone else, hope you all ok.  

Well Im still hanging in there... have continued to get AF type pains and started some pinkish discharge today ... just hoping and praying it doesnt develop into anything more...  ......
keep you posted 

Sarah


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Sarah hun are you due to test on Monday? Try not to worry (although i know thats easier said than done) it could just be implantaion spotting    
How are you feeling othewise? Has your treatment felt any different this time round?

Thinking of you hun and i have got everything crossed for you      If you need o talk then you know where we are hun.

Sending you loads of love luck and great big hugs
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello All,

Claire, thanks for more info on the HSG and also a big thank you to Wendy Woo for letting me know HH does them privately and it's a lot cheaper then Bupa.

I was going to go back to see Mr T and get him to sign of a referral for me to go to Hemel, but I've been told i can't go back to see him, because I've been discharged from his clinic.  So I'm hoping my Doctor can send me for it if not i have to wait god knows how long before St A sorts out the problem.  Very frustrating as i know I'm going to have to wait ages to get the appointment for the HSG let alone the long wait for them to send the refferal.  I'm so angry    and all i want to do is scream at them


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

SOrry about your frustrations Kelly/ Hope it sorts itself out soon
Anyone in West London fancy a mini-meet ? Send me an IM if so


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Where do you meet up?


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Never had a meeting yet so open to ideas. I'm based in Ealing .


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya ladies,

Me again! HH have just rung and i am going for egg collection on Tuesday yey  .

Nedney- How did you get on today? been thinking about you hope your ok.

Love
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Claire,

Are you there?  

I have just had a intressting conversation with Katerina Power at St A 01727 732261 and she told me from now on (31.10.05) all new patients will have to go through the NHS or privet they will not be allowed to mix like people are now.  So you might want to check with her if you go privet now to have a cycle you won't miss the chance later if you come back to the NHS to have your free cycle.

Hopefully it shouldn't affect you as your not a new patient, but you know what there like at changing the goal post at the last minute with out telling people, so it's worth checking out just in case.

Kelly xx


----------



## wadadlis (Dec 10, 2004)

dsmlink - sorry if this is a rude question, but can you give me some idea of how much a private IVF cycle  at Hammersmith is?  Sounds like it might be a possibility for us...
Feel free to tell me to shut up if you wish!
wadadlis x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Wendy
thanks for being so sweet! I test on Monday but am finding it increasingly difficult to stay postive - still not full blown AF but feels like its on its way and cycle has felt no different this time so it is hard to think that I may be pregnant.  Really dont want to think about having a 3rd failed cycle.

Anyway, enough of my gloom, really pleased that you are all set for Tues. all go now...  

Hi Wadadlis, no its not rude at all.  HH charge £1900 (at the moment, although think they might be about to go up?) for an IVF cycle and then its drugs on top.  Depends how many drugs you need but for us its been getting on for £1000 for drugs although we have had quite a high dose of FSH which is the expensive drug and you may well not need as much.  Seems alot but i think  its much cheaper than a lot of the other clinics, especially as they dont charge extras for consultations, scans, blood tests etc.. its all in the price. 

Hope everyone else ok 
Sarah


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41736.new.html#new


----------

